# Does anyone know anything about the four sold out shades on M.A.C.'s site?



## phatgyrl95 (Jul 31, 2014)

Today I typed in Lavender and saw this shade called Lavender Jade pop up along with three other shades by the name of Burmese Kiss, Forbidden Sunrise &  Romantic Breakdown. I called M.A.C. and was told that it was an "Online Exclusive Release" and that only the makeup bloggers would have known about this release. Then I did an online chat and was told that it was a glitch and that those lipsticks hadn't actually released but to look out for them. Of course they didn't have any additional info on what collection these lipsticks were launching in so I have come to Specktra to see if anyone knows anything about the collection that theses shades are suppose to release in?


----------



## crystalunicorn (Jul 31, 2014)

Basically, we don't know much about it either. A lot of us got conflicting information when we contacted customer service. They are now taken off the site. Wow, a release only know to makeup bloggers? That sounds interesting.


----------



## Asuth (Jul 31, 2014)

There is a girl on IG (@weloveswatches) saying that she ordered Romantic Breakdown. Hmmmm I'll have to see if she actually gets it.


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Aug 1, 2014)

Somebody had to know something


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 2, 2014)

They were available a few days ago along with a beauty powder and I think an eyeshadow quad.  Some ladies here were able to order..... I think it was on  the enablerville thread


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

I saw everything but it was already sold out before I got to it  I wanted the beauty powder!


----------



## melliieemel (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know how I didto see this


----------



## deviantwoman (Aug 3, 2014)

I managed to get romantic breakdown and summer opal beauty powder. Tracking says they will be here tomorrow morning


----------



## weloveswatches (Aug 3, 2014)

I ordered Romantic Breakdown and it says it'll be here tomorrow. I am not sure how many peoples orders actually went through.


----------



## weloveswatches (Aug 3, 2014)

When I placed my order for the lipstick, I got a back order confirmation, so I actually e-mailed customer service an told them to cancel my order because I didn't want to wait three weeks for it to come in the mail, but they responded right away and ended up having it in stock and shipped it the next day. I guess we will see how many people got there hands on it and if they will be released again.


----------



## mslovelylady (Aug 5, 2014)

Omg...i totally need summer opal


----------



## EmpressJuliet (Aug 9, 2014)

According to someone on IG, the lipsticks will be available to Pro members. The lipsticks will be exclusively for them...However no one has confirmed it and it was also said they would be releasing the 4 lipsticks next week. Has anyone heard from a MAC representative in regards of this release?


----------



## mslovelylady (Aug 12, 2014)

Omg...i totally need summer opal


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope the colours end up being released, I would of bought all of them, they are such pretty colours.


----------



## Howards End (Aug 14, 2014)

Obviously ICBW, but I'm going to guess they're from the upcoming Prabal Gurung collection.  I Googled "MAC Prabal Gurung" and the models that popped up were wearing lip shades that reminded me of the mystery collection


----------



## phatgyrl95 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you  just may be right!


----------



## cemc (Aug 14, 2014)

Are there photos of these anywhere, or just names?


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## cemc (Aug 15, 2014)

Would love to see photos when you get them!


----------



## cemc (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for the photos! Romantic Breakdown is my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 15, 2014)

I need forbidden sunrise and burmese kiss in my life!! These colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## krstn1613 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Lottascarlatta (Aug 20, 2014)

Any word yet on whether these are part of a Pro, Mia Moretti or Prabal release?


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lavender Jade looks beautiful. I wish MAC would hurry up and release this collection again.


----------



## KaylaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Summer Opal


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

ugh wish i had romantic breakdown!!


----------



## mjG7 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh...Lavender Jade and Romantic Breakdown...I am a lavender/lilac/purple junkie...


----------



## dr barbz (Sep 9, 2014)

posted on the Nastygal Collection page with info.


----------

